# tree removal



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

Have to bid on a tree to remove.
Never bid befor on tree removel
How much should I bid?

24 diameter and 36 ft long
















r


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Since it's already felled the work is partially done.

How tall is it?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Just me...since I don't have to fall it...1200
and I would find someone that wants a cord of wood tell them you will cut it for them and sell them the wood for 100 bucks if they load it and haul it away....
people ...at least her are starting to look for firewood for next winter...


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually break it down to how many man hours to cut up and how many cyd of debris. Usually fnd someone that will take the wood for close to free. I have a couple people I know that always looking for firewood. They usually give me a couple hundred to drop a trailer load off or sometimes they'll come to the property to puck it up.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

it would depend on if this is a rural area where very few options to get someone in there or if its close to my coverage area ...


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

jack125 said:


> Have to bid on a tree to remove.
> Never bid befor on tree removel
> How much should I bid?
> 
> ...


What could you do it for and make a profit? What I can do it for and what someone else can do it for are two different ball games.. I figure around 850-900 dollars. But its impossible to price a job for someone else..


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

How much to bid is like asking the best brand of underwear. What works for you may not work for me.

I would figure how long it would take two men to cut it up, load it and dump it plus dump fees and 1 man hour for the truck and tools. 

If you are using a skid steer to load it you will need to factor in that cost as well.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

placed a Bid $ 960.00


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Did you bid the fence repair...after you remove the tree.

The tree looks longer and fatter than that.1150.00.:innocent:


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

jack125 said:


> placed a Bid $ 960.00


 
Thats about what I would bid. I did bid one and got it back for $750 but I also got some other work there at the same time. Mine was about 45' long and 16-20" in diameter. It took me about 3 hours to cut it up and stack it on the trailer by my self. My top limb was about 10' in the air so I pulled out my Stihl pole saw and got to cutting. 

I have cut a lot of trees down and removed them over the last 3 years. I cut a 65-70' southern pine down off of a 50' lift. I did not own anything then except a Stihl farm boss chain saw with a 20" bar and chain. I went and bought the pole saw and bought a echo pro trim saw, both of them cost me about $1200 brand new but it was the best money I have spent. I bid $7000 and got $3800 after every one got their cuts. It took me and my helper 2 days and I paid a guy I know $400 to haul it way up the yard with his bobcat. We put it in dump trailers and went about 4 miles to the landfill. 

I bid 7 80' tall pine trees that were dead in the tops. Got is back for $5000 and had a guy with a 65' truck come out and top them down to 40' so I could take over. I had three guys stacking on trailers as went. I knew the guy and he only charged me $500 and it only took him and one other guy about 45 mins to get them all. They were right in a line and he had to move the truck once. He tied a rope around at about 60' and then went down and cut them at about 50'. The rope was tied to a (I kid you not) 1989 Toyota truck 4 x 4 and he put tension on the top while he was cutting.

Sorry not to hijack


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is a bid approved for our area...NOTE: this is the amount the Service Company would submit to the Insurance Carrier for reimbursement...Don't forget to add on the Base Service Charges onto the amount under the Tree Removal Line Items. Also, Add on your Service Company Discount (%) amount so you net the amount of reimbursement. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with the general consensus, somewhere around 1,000 plus whatever discount applies.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

FYI, tree trimmers insurance is high for a reason. We cut trees and either sell or keep the wood, but we limit the jobs to suburban or rural. You have to consider the equipment such as bucket trucks, chippers, saws, etc. If you are doing it for a regional, you can figure on say 1k, minus 20%, then their 35-50% markup. Maybe less as they like to calculate it all per cyd, cut up.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

GOT THE BID BACK YESTERDAY FOR $ 960.
did the work today,easy 2 hours and 7 CYD.
tree was bone dry
thanks for the advice


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

jack125 said:


> GOT THE BID BACK YESTERDAY FOR $ 960.
> did the work today,easy 2 hours and 7 CYD.
> tree was bone dry
> thanks for the advice



You took a 50% discount before your discount as I'm sure the national turned it in at full insurance rate. Why should they make more than you for pushing paper???


----------

